#ubuntu-cy 2017-07-31
 * kostispoutakazia alo
 * kostispoutakazia essi kanena p laxtara koma
<kostispoutakazia> fjkdsa
<kostispoutakazia> fkl'sa
<kostispoutakazia> fkla;
<kostispoutakazia> ksdfl;
<kostispoutakazia> sdfjkdl
<kostispoutakazia> jkl;
<kostispoutakazia> kjl;
<kostispoutakazia> help\
<kostispoutakazia> help
#ubuntu-cy 2017-08-01
<theodotos> lol
#ubuntu-cy 2018-07-31
<Roland-> oh
<Roland-> sad
<Roland-> https://www.ubuntucy.org/forum/ucp.php?mode=register
<Roland-> nobody can register, captcha v1 kapput
<Roland-> not very active either but still
